# How to get out of your head.



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey!

Thought id talk alittle about how to get out of your head. 
Its actually really simple.

Just start practicing everyday at actually getting OUT of your head.

You decide, You control this. And you will eventually have learned to not "go into yourself" As soon as an emotion or a thought presents itself. Or your being social (hrhm quasi-social).

The trick is to try to break the cycle of thinking. Most of us dont even know that we are in our own heads until we get out of it for a few moments.

And i need you to be extra attentive to those moments you get every day? week? month? and to learn what you did that actually made you concentrate on something else but thinking.

I know this is hard in the beginning. but motivate yourself with how much easier life will be when you actually have the freedom of not submersing into thinking all the time.

YOU CAN DO IT!







know i did...


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

This was awesome!!!!! Trying to get out of my head/thoughts as we speak!!!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good advice. Thanks!


----------

